

Ask HN: What are your staple tools for creating a good UI/UX? - dennybritz

Ask HN: What are your staple tools for creating a good UI&#x2F;UX?<p>When you start a new project, which tools&#x2F;plugins&#x2F;elements are you using to make it beautiful and intuitive? Javascript libraries, CSS frameworks, fonts, other tools, etc...<p>A couple to start with:<p>- Bootstrap (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;twbs&#x2F;bootstrap)<p>- FontAwesome (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;FortAwesome&#x2F;Font-Awesome)<p>- Normalize (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;necolas&#x2F;normalize.css)<p>- Chosen (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;harvesthq&#x2F;chosen)<p>- Angular (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;angular)<p>- Parsley (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;parsleyjs.org&#x2F;)<p>- Subtle Patterns (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;subtlepatterns.com&#x2F;)<p>- Color Scheme Designer (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;paletton.com&#x2F;)<p>- Sketch (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bohemiancoding.com&#x2F;sketch&#x2F;)
======
jasdeepsingh
\- [http://semantic-ui.com/](http://semantic-ui.com/)

\- [https://ux.mailchimp.com/patterns](https://ux.mailchimp.com/patterns)

\- [http://designmodo.github.io/Flat-UI/](http://designmodo.github.io/Flat-
UI/)

\-
[http://exacttarget.github.io/fuelux/](http://exacttarget.github.io/fuelux/)

\- [http://www.invisionapp.com/](http://www.invisionapp.com/)

\- [http://flatuicolors.com/](http://flatuicolors.com/)

------
vitovito
\- User research

\- Market research

\- Testable business goals

\- Testable success metrics

\- User testing plan

\- User feedback collection plan

~~~
dk8996
All these things are missing at my startup :(.

------
neduma
You may ask at DN too -
[https://news.layervault.com/](https://news.layervault.com/)

~~~
dennybritz
Thank you, I will do that.

------
hookshot
paper + pen. After that balsamiq, kuler, and I make a moodboard in
illustrator.

